# Ford 4600 with Loader



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We are in the process of trying to figure out how we are going to get a Ford 4600 tractor home. We have a 16' trailer and it's 83" wide within the railing. The tractor we are trying to buy is 83" at its widest point, the rear tires. It is 16' long with the loader lying down. Our problem is not weight as we have a 2012 Ford F250 with a towing capacity of 12,000 lbs. The trailer is 1,600 lbs and the tractor probably weighs like close to 6,000. The trailer's GVWR is 7k. Our problem is the width...How big is a tractor tire in circumference?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure what you need the tire circumference for, but the tread width on that tractor should be adjustable between 56 and 80 inches for the steel wheels, and 56 to 90 inches on the power adjustable wheels. Sounds like the tires are mounted as wide as they'll go. I guess you wouldn't be lucky enough to have the tractor equipped with the power adjustable wheels?
Do you have the option of jacking the tractor up and removing the wheels? If they are not power adjustable, swap the wheel around. You can either remove one wheel and turn it around and mount it backwards, then do the other side. You will need to reverse the procedure once you get it home to have the tires rotating in the proper direction. Or put the left wheel on the right side and the right wheel on the left side, but keep the thread on the tire exactly the way it should be. Do not turn the tire around or it will be mounted in the wrong direction and the width of the tractor won't change. More difficult as both rears have to be off at the same time.
Here's how these wheels work..








Don't mind the numbers as these are for a different tractor, but the idea is the same.
Make sure you get any parts and manuals that belong to this tractor, they will be invaluable!


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have no idea if it's power adjustable wheels or not...how can one tell?


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We found an equipment rental place that has a 20 ft long by 7 ft wide flatdeck trailer we have decided to rent instead of taking a chance ours won't work. So, we are not worried now.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you went with a bigger trailer. Much less heartache! I have an 18foot car hauler / utility trailer, but have pretty much always rented a trailer to pick up my tractors.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Well, if we would have used ours, we probably would have had to remove the toolbox in the back of our F250 so the auger and blade could fit in the bed. The tractor with the loader is 16 ft..I am glad we got the rental.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Got her home just ahead of the biggg snow storm! Now, to get the battery and get the trailer back. Whew. What a drive. 14 hrs on the road..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's fun from here out now! Enjoy your new toy!



tjcc1978 said:


> Got her home just ahead of the biggg snow storm! Now, to get the battery and get the trailer back. Whew. What a drive. 14 hrs on the road..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

tjcc1978 said:


> I have no idea if it's power adjustable wheels or not...how can one tell?


The rims have rails mounted at an angle around the inside where they mate to the wheel center section with locking units that can be loosened then the center will walk itself in or out under power. Position the wheels to the width you desire, then tighten the locks.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We got the tractor home, we got it off the trailer, and started using it. There is a belt that busted, then the tractor started smoking bad, so I am sure it overheated. So now, on top of the belt busted, we have to replace the battery, some hydraulic lines as well to start with. Kinda upset because he said there wasn't anything wrong with the tractor. Oh well. It runs great for being as old as it is and the terrible shape they left it in. There is a hole in the top of the bucket, bucket's pretty rusted. The tractor needs restoration pretty much. But, I am happy with it.


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

I would like to see a picture of your tractor. My 4600 has 18.4 X 16.1 rear tires. I had the same problem hauling it. I sold my 16' car hauler and had an 18' max width trailer built. I think its 102" wide.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

For some reason I can't upload files on here I don't know why. It keeps saying there was a problem uploading your file....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There's been an issue with uploading pictures for a bit, but the powers that be are working on it. Stay tuned, as we all want to see that tractor!!


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

tjcc1978 said:


> We are in the process of trying to figure out how we are going to get a Ford 4600 tractor home. We have a 16' trailer and it's 83" wide within the railing. The tractor we are trying to buy is 83" at its widest point, the rear tires. It is 16' long with the loader lying down. Our problem is not weight as we have a 2012 Ford F250 with a towing capacity of 12,000 lbs. The trailer is 1,600 lbs and the tractor probably weighs like close to 6,000. The trailer's GVWR is 7k. Our problem is the width...How big is a tractor tire in circumference?


I have a 4610/ 545 Ford Industrial with a loader, weight is over 9000 lb. I hired a guy with a wrecker service, he had a truck with a tilt flat bed. He winched the tractor on it, $75.00 for thirty miles.


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't know what tjcc1978 paid for the 4600. I traded a 1999 HD Ultra for the 4610/545, it has many problems, it runs fair with numerous other problems. So far I have replaced all four tire, rebuilt the floor in the open cab, one hyd leak, replaced pins for the bucket and fixed numerus other problem. Still have some other items to replace or about $1500 for parts. I need to find a good used bucket. I feel like I got a good deal, compared to the price of a real good used tractor.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We paid $5,200 for the tractor, along with an auger, a 5' blade and forks. The top link for the 3 pt PTO is missing, there have been numerous bolts that we noticed are loose, there are lots of issues with the tractor we didn't see because it was dark when we picked it up. The belt was not even on, it was snapped in half and just came off when we got the tractor off the trailer and started using it the first day we got it home. It's smoking out the front, we have had to fill the radiator a couple of times full of water, not sure if there is a leak or bad pump or what. What makes me mad is the previous owner said there was nothing wrong with it. But he also seemed like he didn't know anything about tractors...so who the heck knows.


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

Sounds like there was a maintance problem, same thing with me. I knew what I was getting. When you get a tractor as old as 4600/4610 there will be problems. Ford parts are cheaper than JD parts, which makes it easier to make repairs. I enjoy restoring this tractor, I see progress as items are completed.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, ALOT of problems that we didn't see, nor were told about. Which makes me mad, but oh well. At least we have a tractor now and we can restore it to the way we want it.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

There's a couple pics I have, I can take more later. She needs ALOT of work. Pretty much rusted all over, no seat, the bucket has a hole on top, as you can see in the pic. We are going to replace things as we can. Will eventually paint it new again. At least the Hydraulics are fine along with the PTO.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

tjcc1978 said:


> There's a couple pics I have, I can take more later. She needs ALOT of work. Pretty much rusted all over, no seat, the bucket has a hole on top, as you can see in the pic. We are going to replace things as we can. Will eventually paint it new again. At least the Hydraulics are fine along with the PTO.


Looks like a great tractor! You'll have fun using it and restoring it as well!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks like a 730 loader. When I replaced my belt on my 3400 I found it easier to unbolt the front hyd pump and sliding the pump and shaft to the front untill you have a large enough gap to slide the belt through. As for the loader I found that they are prone to crack in the weld on the front cross member ( metal fatigue). All in all it will be a good work horse once you put some TLC in to it.
Nice tractor


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

So far my husband has used it 3 times to try and smooth our road out. It's a great tractor. It just needs TLC. And we will do so! He got the belt on 2 days ago, and he said what a pain that was. Just wish we knew why it's smoking in the front. And losing water.


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

I can see why you bough it, not bad, I would love to have a bucket that good. I don't have anyway of posting pictures, mine is total yellow and everything is heavy duty. I thank mine came from that part of the country, don't know which state, it was used in a salt environment, floor was eat up. All the cab glass and lights were removed and a one foot was cut off each side of the bucket. Hydraulic hose are in great shape, had one small leak on the tilt ram.


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

I put a adjustable belt on mine. Too much trouble removing the hydraulic pump and shaft.


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

tjcc1978 said:


> So far my husband has used it 3 times to try and smooth our road out. It's a great tractor. It just needs TLC. And we will do so! He got the belt on 2 days ago, and he said what a pain that was. Just wish we knew why it's smoking in the front. And losing water.


Can you see water leaking out, if not check your oil. Can you tell where the smoking is coming from?


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh, there is a lot that's broken on it, but that will all come in time. The orange lights on top of the rear fenders are both broken to pieces, there is no cushioning on the seat, the whole tractor is covered in dirt/grime so the previous owner didn't do regular maintenance on it at all, which is sad because that is just something that should be done to any piece of equipment, even our cars/trucks!


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

I have to replace the clutch, breaks (no breaks), injection pump and add lights. Mine had asphalt on the undercarriage. Already replaced the seat. I blame the state/county employees for the condition of this tractor. I am retired, it gives me something else to do. I live in south Mississippi, no snow, just rain.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lucky you, we just got over a major snow storm here. I am sure we will have alot more to uncover once we get the tractor cleaned up so we can check for major leaks.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

There is no overflow tank on the radiator so if you fill to the top it will leak out. It's happy spot seems to be just above the core fins in the tank


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't have an overflow tank either. I had to put thermostat in so the engine would get up to operating temp.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

All the Fords of that era don't have any so the coolant leak might be from there


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

I agree with dozer966, my overflow tube runs down the side of the radiator, no place for a tank.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We haven't gotten deep into the front end to check and see where the water is leaking from. My hubby did say he saw water coming out of the radiator cap, so gotta replace it and go from there. anyone have a part number for the radiator cap?


----------



## JMG (Feb 12, 2019)

Look up the web site : Ford /New Holland parts store, they have a parts catalog by tractor model with a break down of parts with pictures and numbers."partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/nd" . I use eBay to find the parts I need. The New Holland dealers in my area do not have very much and if they do, the price is too high. Example: Local shop wanted $550.00 to rebuild the fuel injector pump, eBay, new pump $450.00.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you take the cap to an Autoparts store they can match it. Very common item


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you overfill like I said in my previous post it will leak out no matter what. Liquid expands and needs a place to go.


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have tried the New Holland website and have been unable to find parts on there...oh well.


----------

